# I LOVE my babies!



## Ayla_noemi (Feb 21, 2018)

Hello, 

Just wanted to share pictures of my babies they aren’t show animals or anything but I LOVE them none the less.



This was my first runt. Mommy rejected him and I was unable to help him past his 48hrs of life. I knew it was a long shot for someone as inexperienced as me but I had to try.





Our second runt she was doing so good until mommy did this to her. Not sure what happened but I was thinking she must have stepped on her by the looks of the wound. We cleaned her up, stitched her up ( thank you Army training), have her antibiotics, made her a sweater out of a new sock and cared for her inside our house. She lasted about a week then she was gone too.



 

This was her after stitches.



 

This is her with her sweater chilling on her heat pad with my husband.



 

This is Lucky she was abandoned by her mother Yum Yum and we took care of her till her grandmother Berta gave birth and her grandmother adopted her. She is doing great!



 

These are my New Years kids so much fun!



 

These were our first lambs we lost their mother and had to raise them ourselves. We found them a forever home with a lady who runs a school for special needs children. When the kids behave and do their work they get to feed them a bit. The lady has experience with farm animals and I am so happy about this.



 

Here they are sporting some home made sweaters and nonslip socks.



 

Here they are with our resident big sister Valkyrie. She LOVES babies!



 

This is Cupid our Valentine’s Day hunk! Momma is very protective. 

Well I seem to have added too many files but I am not done showing off my babies so I will post another thread.


----------



## Latestarter (Feb 21, 2018)

No need to do another thread, just write another post on this one! Thanks for sharing, Sorry for the losses, but all part of farming and animals. You have a large advantage over many of us in that you have nurses/medical training as does your hubby. That has got to come in very handy at times. What type of pigs are/were they? Pot belly? They look so small. I have a difficult time telling some baby goats from baby sheep... they look so much alike. When they are colorful, that makes it even harder.


----------



## Ayla_noemi (Feb 21, 2018)

Latestarter said:


> No need to do another thread, just write another post on this one! Thanks for sharing, Sorry for the losses, but all part of farming and animals. You have a large advantage over many of us in that you have nurses/medical training as does your hubby. That has got to come in very handy at times. What type of pigs are/were they? Pot belly? They look so small. I have a difficult time telling some baby goats from baby sheep... they look so much alike. When they are colorful, that makes it even harder.




Whoops!

I posted the second one right away. I guess I’m just so exited to share them with other farm animal enthusiasts. My family and friends might comment from time to time but I get the feeling you guys probably understand the pride and joy. The pigs were pot bellies that a distant relative of my husband rehomed with us. Those runts were ridiculously tiny. The group picture is all Nigerian Dwarf goat kids and the rest of the babies are Kathadin lambs. The one of my mamas is only 75% Kathadin which explains her wool. Here is a picture of the first half of my first pig litter to include my first runt. I put them in this dusty container while mom actively laboured. He was very weak from the begining.


----------

